# Mehend (henna) designs



## Mina (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 26, 2007)

Soooo pretty!! Thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Feb 26, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 27, 2007)

So pretty!!


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 27, 2007)

Those are cool!


----------



## semantje (Feb 27, 2007)

very pretty! love the third


----------

